# Any Vegas strip restaurants that we won't have to take out a loan to dine in?



## gwenco

Staying at the Desert Club and going to see O at the Bellagio. We'd like to have a nice dinner in the vicinity near the Bellagio as time is a factor but the prices at the restaurants in the Bellagio are insane. Wouldn't mind if it was just the hubby and I but we will have a party of six and we are footing the bill.  Any suggestions would be appreciated. Our grandkids - 17 and 11 will be part of the party of 6 so no sushi please!
TIA


----------



## bastroum

Aria's Buffet is $40 pp and VERY good.


----------



## b2bailey

*If you can handle the $40/pp Aria, do that...*

Well, I'd actually save the buffet at Aria as an 'event' in itself, not the precursor to seeing "O" -- if you have enough days and nights to do it.

Otherwise...and I had to go check the reviews on Yelp before being brave enough to toss out this suggestion:  Ellis Island Casino and Brewery at
4178 Koval. I don't think they take reservations, so you would have to allow enough time. With their players card, you can get an amazing dinner for under $15 pp.

This is the locals 'go to' place. And since a local told us about it we've gone there every time we are in town. Never been disappointed.

If you consider this place -- I just remembered the last time we were there we had a plane to catch and we gave the girl $5 and she moved us to the top of the list. So, $20 for a party of six would prob do the trick.


----------



## Smokatoke

Checkout travelzoo.com under local deal las vegas... They have dinner certificates for two with drinks, french cuisine $99.

Also Brazilian Steak house for two $48


----------



## PassionForTravel

One block off of the strip at flamingo is Ellis island casino as mentioned above Restaurant has great ribs I think it was $11 for a whole slab.

The night we were there, they also had $1 tap beers in the bar. They are a microbrewery and their wheat beer was awesome. 

Just be warned the casino is kind of smoky.

Another one which comes highly recommended but we haven't had a chance to try it yet is baristas also on flamingo. Think old school Italian restaurant that the mafia would feel at home in.

Ian


----------



## Blues

PassionForTravel said:


> Another one which comes highly recommended but we haven't had a chance to try it yet is baristas also on flamingo. Think old school Italian restaurant that the mafia would feel at home in.



I think you mean Battista's Hole in the Wall, on Flamingo near the Flamingo hotel.  http://www.battistaslasvegas.com

*Very* old school.  We've been going since the '70s, but it's been around a lot longer than that.  Used to be very cheap, now it's just mid-priced, considering house wine is included in the price.  You have to be in the right mood for a throwback experience, but it can be a kick.

-Bob


----------



## Fern Modena

How about the coffee shop at the Bellagio? Dinner is $20's, with (high priced) beverages extra. Food is very good, plus you can see the gardens if you haven't already. 

A little further off, how about Grimaldi Pizzaria in Palazzo? Very good salads to share, and excellent Neapolitan- style ( thin crust) pizza. Their first location in Vegas was in my area! and it is my "go to" place for pizza.

If you'd really like to try a Brazillian place, see if Pampas (in Planet Hollywood mall) will cut you a deal for six people. Call and ask, they do a lot of discounting.

Serendipity, in front of Caesars is an ice cream parlor with salads, sandwiches, etc. A girlfriend of mine loves it.

I wouldn't go to Ellis island for a few reasons. First, if you are more than four people,you may have to wait a long, long time for a table. They only have two tables for parties larger than four. It is very smoky. Those under 21 can't stand/wait near slots, so what are you going to do with them?  It is a bad idea to go there with them.

Really cheap? Fat burger just before Polo Towers, but I don't think you want that.

Wherever you go, plan on waiting in line. If you can be there at 5:30 pm it is better.

Let us know what you decide. Btw, my sister and a gf love the meat loaf and mashed potatoes at Bellagio.

Fern


----------



## PigsDad

Don't know if it is too far of a walk for you, but we have always had a good, reasonably priced meal at the Nine Fine Irishmen restaurant in the New York-New York hotel.

Kurt


----------



## roadtriper

There are lots of choices in the neighborhood.  check out Mon ami Gabi in Paris. and Hash House a go go  at the Quad, PF Changs at Planet Hollywood.  any restaurants in Bally's, Paris, Caesars, Planet Hollywood/ Miracle mile shops, Quad. are well within striking distance to the Ballagio.  RT


----------



## BJRSanDiego

If you've got a car, just drive away from the strip.  You can get a very good meal for about half the price and will probably have nicer ambience.  I recently had a tri-tip steak at a Claim Jumper away from the strip for about $11.  On the strip, I had a $20 cheeseburger and was forced to endure horrible loud music.  On the strip I could also have bought a $40 steak.   I liked the $11 steak off-strip much better.


----------



## Pat H

I just got back from Vegas last night. Couldn't believe the food prices on the strip. It's cheaper to eat in NYC. We stayed at the Grandview and spent most of our time at SouthPoint. The restaurants there are very good and extremely reasonable. When I go back, I'll probably stay off the strip again.


----------



## buzglyd

Blues said:


> I think you mean Battista's Hole in the Wall, on Flamingo near the Flamingo hotel.  http://www.battistaslasvegas.com
> 
> *Very* old school.  We've been going since the '70s, but it's been around a lot longer than that.  Used to be very cheap, now it's just mid-priced, considering house wine is included in the price.  You have to be in the right mood for a throwback experience, but it can be a kick.
> 
> -Bob



That brings back good memories. Love Battistas. 

Don't forget the free cappuccino after dinner as well.


----------



## Karen G

I second Fern's recommendation of the Cafe overlooking the Bellagio conservatory, but do go early if you can.  Being right in the building will be worth it since you're seeing O there.

For some other meals check out Town Square. It's on the south end of the Strip roughly between Mandalay Bay and Southpoint. There are several nice restaurants, a movie theater, and lots of shopping.  We like the Tommy Bahamas outdoor seating for lunch, and Brio is always good for any meal. There's also a California Pizza Kitchen and the Yardhouse. You might also like to check out the Outlet Mall a bit further south of Town Square.


----------



## tashamen

Karen G said:


> For some other meals check out Town Square. It's on the south end of the Strip roughly between Mandalay Bay and Southpoint. There are several nice restaurants, a movie theater, and lots of shopping.  We like the Tommy Bahamas outdoor seating for lunch, and Brio is always good for any meal. There's also a California Pizza Kitchen and the Yardhouse.



When we stayed at Tahiti Village we went to Town Square several times, both for food shopping at Whole Foods and to eat at several of the restaurants.  Of course we don't have any of those chains at home so they're a different experience for us - if you do then you might not want to eat at them.


----------



## dougp26364

Not fancy but the Cheesecake Factory in Ceasers Forum Shops is nice. Ther is also a Wolfganf Puck Spago in the Forum Shops that has some reasonably priced menu items. In Bellagio there is a Prix Fix restaurant that has a one price menu with a limited menu selection (soup/salad, entree and desert I think) that looks interesting but we've yet to dine there.


----------



## MichaelColey

There are a two or three restaurants in the Fashion Mall that participate at Restaurant.com.  Their gift certificates sell out really quick, so you have to jump on them when they are replenished.  With the Restaurant.com gift certificates (and assuming you're not spending much more than the minimum for the certificate), they're an okay deal.  I used certificates to Strip Burger and El Segundo Sol on my last trip, and enjoyed both.

I do have to agree with others who have said that you can find much better deals off the strip.


----------



## Karen G

I just remembered a restaurant I really like over at Crystals, the shopping area next to the Aria:  Todd English P.U.B.  We ate lunch there and the portions were big and reasonably priced.

We used a restaurant.com certificate this week at Slice of Vegas. It's in the corridor that connects Mandalay Bay and the Luxor. We went to happy hour before 6 p.m. and appetizers and drinks were half price. It was outstanding! The menu is Italian.


----------



## gwenco

*Thank you so much!*

Thank you so much for all of the tips. The Flamingo hotel restaurant sounds like something we could do on Saturday night before our son and his family arrive on Sunday. This gives all of us something to discuss and again, I really appreciate the time and information you all provided!  And yes, I will post after we return  exactly where we did indeed, dine!


----------



## LynnW

Karen G said:


> I just remembered a restaurant I really like over at Crystals, the shopping area next to the Aria:  Todd English P.U.B.  We ate lunch there and the portions were big and reasonably priced.
> 
> We used a restaurant.com certificate this week at Slice of Vegas. It's in the corridor that connects Mandalay Bay and the Luxor. We went to happy hour before 6 p.m. and appetizers and drinks were half price. It was outstanding! The menu is Italian.



Thanks Karen
Exchanged a restaurant.com certificate we had not used for Slice of Vegas. The menu looks good.

Lynn


----------



## MichaelColey

Karen G said:


> We *used a restaurant.com certificate* this week at Slice of Vegas. It's in the corridor that connects Mandalay Bay and the Luxor. We went to *happy hour before 6 p.m. and appetizers and drinks were half price*. It was outstanding! The menu is Italian.


YMMV with combining specials and Restaurant.com certificates.  The boilerplate rules for Restaurant.com certificates say that they can't be combined with specials.  Some restaurants (and servers) enforce that and others don't.  I always like to ask first, so there's no surprise when I get the bill.

FWIW, two things that you can always stack with Restaurant.com certificates (for restaurants that offer them) are OpenTable reservations (if you register on their site, you can earn points equivalent to $1 for each reservation) and Rewards Network points (where you earn miles for using cards at participating restaurants).


----------



## Karen G

MichaelColey said:


> I always like to ask first, so there's no surprise when I get the bill.


Always good advice to ask first.  We had no problem using the certificate at happy hour at Slice of Vegas as I gave our server the certificate when we ordered.  In fact, when our bill was totaled up we were a few dollars short of the minimum purchase, so our server brought us another drink in a to-go cup so that we'd get something for the difference.


----------



## Ron98GT

MichaelColey said:


> There are a two or three restaurants in the Fashion Mall that participate at Restaurant.com.  Their gift certificates sell out really quick, so you have to jump on them when they are replenished.  With the Restaurant.com gift certificates (and assuming you're not spending much more than the minimum for the certificate), they're an okay deal.  I used certificates to Strip Burger and El Segundo Sol on my last trip, and enjoyed both.
> 
> I do have to agree with others who have said that you can find much better deals off the strip.


Maggiano's, Little Italy, is in the Fashion Show Mall, 2nd level, right at the corner of the Strip and Fashion Show Mall.  Good food, good view, easy to get to, and won't break the bank.  I like their chopped salad.

http://www.maggianos.com/en/Pages/Home.aspx


----------



## Ron98GT

Blues said:


> I think you mean Battista's Hole in the Wall, on Flamingo near the Flamingo hotel.  http://www.battistaslasvegas.com
> 
> *Very* old school.  We've been going since the '70s, but it's been around a lot longer than that.  Used to be very cheap, now it's just mid-priced, considering house wine is included in the price.  You have to be in the right mood for a throwback experience, but it can be a kick.
> 
> -Bob


Ellis Island is on Koval about 1 block from Flamingo.  It's behind Bally's. It's been about 20 years since we've been there.  Based on the menu, the food is reasonably priced.

http://www.ellisislandcasino.com/ellis/dining.html


----------



## Ron98GT

Fern Modena said:


> How about the coffee shop at the Bellagio?  (See comments below)
> 
> If you'd really like to try a Brazillian place, see if Pampas (in Planet Hollywood mall) will cut you a deal for six people. Call and ask, they do a lot of discounting. (Easy to get to, across from the Harley-Davidson Café).  Good Food.  Lot's of Food. Bad thing = $43/person)
> 
> I wouldn't go to Ellis island for a few reasons. First, if you are more than four people,you may have to wait a long, long time for a table. They only have two tables for parties larger than four. It is very smoky. Those under 21 can't stand/wait near slots, so what are you going to do with them?  It is a bad idea to go there with them. (Also out of the way.  Either a long walk or you would have to drive there - not convenient)
> 
> 
> 
> Fern



For the convenience of you and your guest, the Bellagio coffee shop would be a nice choice. But based on their on-line menu, figure $35/person + drinks, + tax + tip.

http://www.bellagio.com/files/restaurants/menu-cafe-bellagio-dinner.pdf


http://www.pampasusa.com/menu.pdf


----------



## Fern Modena

Instead of Ellis Island, if you have a car, I'd recommend Village Pub. The one at 2301 Eaast Sunset is across from the south side of the airport, and is pretty close.  It has the same ownership as Ellis Island, and most of the same menu, but it is a much nicer atmosphere.  It advertises that it is "smoker friendly," but that is actually a plus, because smokers are enclosed in a separate, walled off room where the bar and the slots are.  Ellis Island, because it is a casino rather than a pub, has smoking everywhere, and when last I was there, you definitely knew it.

Best food at either place (or what they are known for): fish and chips, chicken pot pie, steak and eggs (breakfast) and hamburgers. These are a half a pound, and you can decide on the toppings and the bun. They also craft their own root beer and beer, and at Christmas they make Egg Nog.They have specials every day which are a good value as well.

Want a really nice pub and don't mind driving?  Take I-215 to Eastern Avenue, turn left, and it will be about a half block past Star Nursery on the left.  Worth the drive, it has a fireplace and is like a men's club.

Fern



Ron98GT said:


> Ellis Island is on Koval about 1 block from Flamingo.  It's behind Bally's. It's been about 20 years since we've been there.  Based on the menu, the food is reasonably priced.
> 
> http://www.ellisislandcasino.com/ellis/dining.html


----------



## timeos2

Blues said:


> I think you mean Battista's Hole in the Wall, on Flamingo near the Flamingo hotel.  http://www.battistaslasvegas.com
> 
> *Very* old school.  We've been going since the '70s, but it's been around a lot longer than that.  Used to be very cheap, now it's just mid-priced, considering house wine is included in the price.  You have to be in the right mood for a throwback experience, but it can be a kick.
> 
> -Bob



A virtual must for us every visit. Old school is right and a very reasonable price for a good Italian meal.


----------



## LynnW

Karen G said:


> I just remembered a restaurant I really like over at Crystals, the shopping area next to the Aria:  Todd English P.U.B.  We ate lunch there and the portions were big and reasonably priced.
> 
> We used a restaurant.com certificate this week at Slice of Vegas. It's in the corridor that connects Mandalay Bay and the Luxor. We went to happy hour before 6 p.m. and appetizers and drinks were half price. It was outstanding! The menu is Italian.



Karen I forgot to ask where you parked for Slice of Vegas?

Lynn


----------



## Fern Modena

Not Karen, but if it is in the corridor between Mandalay Bay and Luxor, it is in an area called Mandalay Place. They have their own valet, with an elevator directly to Mandalay Place.  You'd take the driveway that goes beneath a pedestrian bridge (or what looks like one), with Mandalay Bay to the left. Turn right just before (or is it right at the bridge?) where the sign says "Shops at Mandalay Place Valet."  That simple.

Fern


----------



## Karen G

LynnW said:


> Karen I forgot to ask where you parked for Slice of Vegas?
> 
> Lynn


 We did the valet at Mandalay Bay because we were going to the Michael Jackson ONE show there after we ate at Slice of Vegas. There are escalators that lead to the Mandalay Place shops from the casino at Mandalay Bay.  The theater is near that end of the building, too, so it was very convenient.


----------



## LynnW

Thanks to both of you!

Lynn


----------



## Karen G

LynnW said:


> Karen I forgot to ask where you parked for Slice of Vegas?
> 
> Lynn


Tonight I went to a show (Jabbowockeez)at the Luxor and used the valet for Mandalay Place that Fern described above. It would be an excellent place to park for Slice of Vegas. When you take the escalator up to Mandalay Place go to your right. Slice of Vegas will be down that corridor not very far from the escalator.

That valet was an excellent place to park for seeing the show at Luxor, too. It was a short walk to the theater and the box office was right next to the entrance.


----------



## LisaH

I am replying to this thread so it will be easier for me to search for it. DH and I are planning a quick weekend trip to LV where we visited last time in 2006. Glad to have updated info for the restaurants...


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Ellis Island $7.99 Steak Dinner.*




Ron98GT said:


> Ellis Island is on Koval about 1 block from Flamingo.  It's behind Bally's. It's been about 20 years since we've been there.  Based on the menu, the food is reasonably priced.
> 
> http://www.ellisislandcasino.com/ellis/dining.html


We go to Ellis Island for their $7*.*99 steak dinner special every time we're in Las Vegas. 

It's not on the menu.  You have to ask for it.  To get it for $7.99, you join the slot club, play $1 in one of their machines, then go their rewards video terminal for a steak special coupon that's good for your whole restaurant table.

Click here for the monthly line-up of _Las Vegas Top 10 Values_, which usually features the Ellis Island steak dinner special near the top of the list. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

Please avoid the buffet at TI it is the pits.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*How Low Can You Go ?*




pedro47 said:


> Please avoid the buffet at TI it is the pits.


Worse than the old Sahara buffet ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## PassionForTravel

While TI is certainly not the best it wasn't that bad although we were there right as breakfast changed to lunch so I can't comment on dinner. It's also considerably less expensive than some of the better ones it that part of the strip. While we were there at New Years a lot of the buffets were classifying mon dec 30 as a holiday so they could charge Sunday brunch prices, TI didn't do that.

Ian


----------



## gwenco

*We ate at the Peppermill!*

As requested by Fern, I am posting a reply as to where we actually ended up eating dinner before our "O" show. We had reservations (the only place I could get into as it's a VERY busy weekend!) at Serendipity at Caesars for dinner but everyone was still very full from eating at the Peppermill for lunch so we skipped dinner and had a late meal at the food court in the Venetian.  Had a great time and really appreciate the reply's and responses!!!


----------



## Fern Modena

Thanks for replying, Gwen.  You know, before I moved here I really used to like to sit at the food court at the Venetian with a drink and people watch!  Brings back old memories.

Fern



gwenco said:


> As requested by Fern, I am posting a reply as to where we actually ended up eating dinner before our "O" show. We had reservations (the only place I could get into as it's a VERY busy weekend!) at Serendipity at Caesars for dinner but everyone was still very full from eating at the Peppermill for lunch so we skipped dinner and had a late meal at the food court in the Venetian.  Had a great time and really appreciate the reply's and responses!!!


----------



## Passepartout

We are in LV now. On the relatively cheap. Staying at Stratosphere. Dinner at the Italian joint there. B'fast on . The Strip at a well known pancake place. We are splurging on Brazilian carnivore food before Terry Fator at Mirage. Fremont St. After.

Boy I dislike hotels. No room. No in suite coffee. Maids make it up on their schedule, not yours.

Oh well, TS tomorrow. Back to 'civilization'.

Jim


----------



## pacodemountainside

Agree Ellis Island is great bargain but does have  wait time.

Great German restaurant on down the road towards  air port  with Ompah(sp)  band. Can't think of name.  Maybe  Rathskeller?

If up to sales pitch  sign up at Harrah's  Casino for Wyndham  and get expensive  show tickets, helicopter ride, etc.  plus   3-4 BOGO at Harrah's  buffet  and restaurants coupons.  Free shuttle to  Grand  Desert resort  and El Rio Casino!


----------



## hjtug

pacodemountainside said:


> Great German restaurant on down the road towards  air port  with Ompah(sp)  band. Can't think of name.  Maybe  Rathskeller?



Hofbrauhaus at Harmon and Paradise?


----------



## pacodemountainside

hjtug said:


> Hofbrauhaus at Harmon and Paradise?



Thank you for IDing! Some days these olde brain cells just don't get it right!


----------



## gwenco

*We also ate breakfast at Blueberry Hill*

I googled best breakfast places in Vegas and this came in at number 2 or 3. Great place but there are several. This one was on the east side just a few blocks east of the Desert Club. High recommend as everything was fresh and "homey".


----------



## Fern Modena

I'd forgotten all about Blueberry Hill.  I used to eat there all the time when I stayed at the old timeshare.

Fern


----------



## uscav8r

pacodemountainside said:


> Thank you for IDing! Some days these olde brain cells just don't get it right!




Too much bier, Paco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r

hjtug said:


> Hofbrauhaus at Harmon and Paradise?




+1. The Hofbrauhaus is a fun time and reasonably priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpwillie

*Oh Yeah*

Reading this thread brought up the usual suspects.  Pepper Mill is a time machine.  Worth going to for a cocktail if nothing else.  Food is good too.
Baptistas wine costs nothing and is appropriately priced.  I went with my wine snob brother-in-law and neither of us could choke it down.  The Italian food is very good.
The deal city for us is the Blue Martini at Town Square.  Killer happy hour and one half priced great apps.  
Love South Point.
Get off the strip if you can!


----------



## Karen G

wpwillie said:


> The deal city for us is the Blue Martini at Town Square.  Killer happy hour and one half priced great apps.


Blue Martini is one of my favorite places for happy hour.  The Chart House in the Golden Nugget on Fremont St. is another great place for happy hour.


----------



## Rent_Share

Is that across the street from the old stardust location ?


----------



## boomboomman

Just back from a week there. I skimmed through the responses some good places new and old. One place to try, for those going, is Buddy V's.(Cake Boss) You will not be disappointed. Food is very good, service on the ball, great location(Venetian) and good prices. You will find good restaurants everywhere with various pricing. We tried to pick the restaurant according to where we were going to be. Freemont St. has The Mob Museum and some good old style restaurants. The boys did it right! Party On!!


----------



## Fern Modena

Sorry, but I *was* disappointed, as were my friends.  Buddy V's is a typically overpriced Celeb Chef place, IMHO.  We went for lunch, and although they are suppose to have Polenta on the menu (a favorite of mine), it "wasn't ready." I was offered some polenta croutons, which was day old polenta, fried.  Should have been good, but wasn't.  It wasn't fried to a crunch on the outside, and wasn't firm on the inside.  Also, it was flat, as in no salt used in the original cooking.  I was thinking you can't f-up polenta, but I was wrong.  My friends were equally disappointed, and our waiter disappeared for huge chunks of time.

If you are a tourist, I guess it is OK.  They are building a bakeshop across the way, and that should be better.

The restaurant is "above Walgreens" at the front of the property. If you come from the parking garage, it is a huge hike, and you will definitely have an appetite once you get there.  Too bad they can't fill it.

Speaking about Polenta, last night I ate at Hash House a Go Go at the Quad. I don't much care for the Quad, especially during March Madness, but we had tickets to Recycled Percussion (really good).

Anyway, I ordered an appy of Beef tenderloin (very tender) over Polenta (which was fried), with a three cheese topping, and sitting on Pesto. The whole thing was probably melted in a salamander or broiled.  It was plenty of food, and delicious.  The Polenta was firm, with a crunchy crust, and I couldn't eat it all.  Guess what I'm having for lunch today!

JMHO, of course.

Fern



il Cappello said:


> Just back from a week there. I skimmed through the responses some good places new and old. One place to try, for those going, is Buddy V's.(Cake Boss) You will not be disappointed. Food is very good, service on the ball, great location(Venetian) and good prices. --snip--


----------



## Quadmaniac

The Grand Lux @ Venetian (by same company that owns Cheesecake Factory) - food is fantastic and reasonable. Dishes $10-20 and you will be stuffed. 

Cheesecake Factory or Planet Hollywood Restaurant @ Caesar's Forum shops


----------



## BoaterMike

We are not normally  fan of buffets, but due to some scheduling constraints we decided to try the Spice Market Buffet at Planet Hollywood.  Tix 4 Tonight had an offer where you pay $2 and get a voucher for the full buffet at $14.99.  The normal price is $29.95.  You can also add on unlimited beer and wine for $11.99 per person if you so desire.  

The food was in our opinion, better-than-average buffet food with a wide selection including prime rib, shrimp, crab legs and numerous international standards represented.   

This was a good value for the discounted price.  

Mike


----------



## PassionForTravel

We did that buffet on New Years Eve for lunch and were pleasantly surprised.

Ian


----------



## MichaelColey

I agree about Spice Market being a step above most buffets.

About a year ago, I did the "Buffet of Buffets" and tried 6 or 7 of the buffets in 24 hours.  Bacchanal was absolutely incredible, with food selection and quality similar to high-end non-buffet restaurants.  Of the others I tried, Spice Market was the only other one that I would rate "above average".  (And Le Village Buffet in Paris, which remains my favorite breakfast buffet -- although I don't care for their other meals as much.)


----------



## Fern Modena

Many years ago we used to eat at the Spice Market Buffet (like before we lived here, and were only "doing the tourist thing). We also thought it was quite good and would eat there in preference to any other buffet.  Glad to hear that they have kept up the quality. 

Fern


----------



## gnorth16

If its the Spice Market Buffet at Planet Hollywood, there is a Groupon for it.  

http://www.groupon.com/deals/spice-market-buffet-2

No rush to get it, since it has been there a long time!!!


----------



## tartanwood

I just checked the  Groupon.  The dinner and lunch buffet specials have sold out.  Only the weekend brunch and breakfast buffet specials are available at this time.


----------



## BoaterMike

tartanwood said:


> I just checked the  Groupon.  The dinner and lunch buffet specials have sold out.  Only the weekend brunch and breakfast buffet specials are available at this time.



The discount is available through Tix4 Tonight at locations all over LV.  One benefit is that the voucher is obtained for $2 per person compared to the initial outlay of cash for Groupon.  The remaining balance of $14.99pp is paid at the Spice Market Buffet.  

Mike


----------



## slip

Went to "Prime" last night and it did cost and arm and a leg but DS was paying.
He won a few thousand playing black jack at the Cosmopolitan. All four of us had
Salads, steaks and deserts. No alcohol and the bill with tip was $575.

DS takes us out to a nice place once a year and picked this place before we got
Here. Glad he won at the tables. I had the 21 day dry aged bone in ribeye and
It was one of the best steaks I ever had in my life.


----------



## MichaelColey

It's tough to beat a 21 day dry aged bone in ribeye.  Some of my favorite steak words, all strung together!


----------



## Passepartout

MichaelColey said:


> It's tough to beat a 21 day dry aged bone in ribeye.  Some of my favorite steak words, all strung together!



Might be worth taking out a loan for.


----------



## Karen G

slip said:


> ...DS was paying.
> 
> DS takes us out to a nice place once a year and picked this place before we got here...


What a nice son you have!


----------



## Fern Modena

*Back On Track*

I went out to dinner last night with "the gang from Channel 99" at their favorite hangout, Village Pub. I had been there for breakfast recently, too, but had forgotten how good it was for dinner.

If you have a car, there is one on Sunset, on the side of the airport, before you reach Eastern Avenue...Village Pub Airport, 2301 E. Sunset Rd. Las Vegas NV Phone  (702) 837-9669
Bar & Kitchen — 24/7, Restaurant — Sunday — Thursday 7am-10pm, Friday and Saturday 7am-11pm.  You can find their menus here. You need to scroll down the page to pick the correct location.  Pick AIRPORT, *not* Flamingo.  Although Flamingo might be a tad closer, it has no separate dining room, so it could be very smoky. Airport location has smoke free dining.

So, what's to eat?  Last night I had an 8 ounce NY Steak sandwich, always a good choice.  My sister had the (huge) chicken pot pie, with a mile high flaky crust, house made and delish. Their burgers are great, to be expected in a Vegas tavern. They are also known for their fish & chips. The beer is from Ellis Island, in many different brews, and they also have Ellis Island Root Beer.  Near the Christmas Holidays they also have house made egg nog (yummy, but a zillion calories).

Want breakfast?It is reasonably priced here, and you can make lunch out of it too, if you try hard enough. Order the ham and eggs, and besides eggs, toast and potatoes (good ones, too) you get a 14 ounce, plate covering, ham steak for $7.69. They have chicken fried steak (which is actually a tasty, juicy pork cutlet) and eggs, and it covers half the plate. If you don't like pork, they have chicken fried chicken, too (it is a breast). Just love the gravy? You know they have B & G, too (biscuits and gravy). I've met a few Tuggers there for breakfast.

So you want reasonable and good, and to see how the locals do it, go to Village Pub if you have a car.

Oh, and it is owned by the Ellis Island folks.

Fern


----------



## slip

I noticed prices on the strip weren't much higher than back in the Wisconsin
Dells. We cooked a few meals in the unit and saved enough to be able to go
Out and spend a few dollars more. Plenty of places and variety for $20 a person.

We flew united and they gave us a packet that looked like a deck of cards that had
Coupon cards in it. We got a few buy one get one free at the Wicked Spoon so two
People ate the buffet for $40 total. Really, really good variety too. Loved the pile of
Bone marrow bones.


----------



## Passepartout

Not really big on buffets, but if you don't mind a drive, waaaay south on LV Blvd is M resort. Good buffet W/included beer & wine. I don't remember the price.

Jim


----------



## Fern Modena

*Have a Car, a Good Choice*

This one is the coffee shop at Green Valley Ranch Resort in Henderson, right on I-215 ("THE Beltway") and Green Valley Parkway.

We've seen an intriguing sign inside the casino several times recently, hawking a "$9.99 Steak dinner" with a good looking dinner.  We decided to give it a try.

The coffee shop is nice looking and comfortable inside. The dinner included a 12-ounce T-bone steak, perfectly cooked (thin steak but large, like Europeans like them), tender and well-seasoned. It came with a huge baked potato (or mash if you prefer) and mixed veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini and squash on our trip). A large side salad was $3.29 extra. I'm not a big meat eater, so I definitely got two meals out of it.  Well worth the trip, and we'll do it again. Hardly worth making a steak at home for the price.

If you park at the Paseo Verde (front) garage, it is a short jaunt in to the coffee shop.

Fern


----------



## ricoba

Fern Modena said:


> This one is the coffee shop at Green Valley Ranch Resort in Henderson, right on I-215 ("THE Beltway") and Green Valley Parkway.
> 
> We've seen an intriguing sign inside the casino several times recently, hawking a "$9.99 Steak dinner" with a good looking dinner.  We decided to give it a try.
> 
> The coffee shop is nice looking and comfortable inside. The dinner included a 12-ounce T-bone steak, perfectly cooked (thin steak but large, like Europeans like them), tender and well-seasoned. It came with a huge baked potato (or mash if you prefer) and mixed veggies (broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini and squash on our trip). A large side salad was $3.29 extra. I'm not a big meat eater, so I definitely got two meals out of it.  Well worth the trip, and we'll do it again. Hardly worth making a steak at home for the price.
> 
> If you park at the Paseo Verde (front) garage, it is a short jaunt in to the coffee shop.
> 
> Fern



+1 

The Grand Cafe is Station Casino's 24 hour coffee shop.  

We haven't been to the one at Green Valley, but we have been to the Boulder Station and Sunset Station locations.  I also know they have one at Red Rock Station.  The menu's are all the same. 

I will second Fern's recommend for the Grand Cafe and the steak special.  It's very good and very well priced.  Not sure how often they have the special, but it's pretty often and there is always a special if it isn't steak.  The other menu items are also quite good and reasonably priced.    

Of the two we have been to, I prefer Sunset Station, because the restaurant is right inside the front door from valet parking, you really don't enter the main casino unless you want to.  For Boulder you walk through the casino, though I think if you park in the back it may be closer, but of the two joints, Sunset is much nicer. 

But again, these are locals places and you'd need a car to visit any of them.


----------



## Chrispee

slip said:


> We flew united and they gave us a packet that looked like a deck of cards that had
> Coupon cards in it. We got a few buy one get one free at the Wicked Spoon so two
> People ate the buffet for $40 total. Really, really good variety too. Loved the pile of
> Bone marrow bones.



+1 on Wicked Spoon, and I paid full price.  Excellent quality and variety of food!


----------



## Karen G

*Yard House*

There's a new Yard House in the Linq next to the High Roller. We've been there twice since it opened, and we really like it.


----------



## Topher

We thought the best value by far was Studio B at M Resort and Spa.
http://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.html

Includes beer, wine, and real draft root beer.


----------



## csxjohn

http://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.html

When I click on the  link in the previous post it says page not found.  When I preview this post and click on my link, Studio B comes up.

Both links look the same to me


----------



## BoaterMike

csxjohn said:


> http://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.html
> 
> When I click on the  link in the previous post it says page not found.  When I preview this post and click on my link, Studio B comes up.
> 
> Both links look the same to me



The url is incorrect in post #71.  There is a small code issue linking to some duplicate text:
http://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.htmlhttp://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.html  (some text truncated)

instead of http://www.themresort.com/dining/studiob.html

The duplicate http:// results in an error.  

Mike


----------



## billinlv

We just got back from Vegas and found a good restaurant at the Tuscany Suites and Casino.  It's located at 255 E Flamingo Rd which is one long block past where you would turn to go to Ellis Island on Koval.  We ate at Tuscany a couple of times.  There are multiple restaurants there but the one I'm referring to is Marilyn's Cafe.  On Friday nights they have all you can eat crab legs with two vegetables for $18.99.  I think I had 4 servings and the server wanted to bring out more.  Each serving was like a heaping plate full.  They have other specials each day and have a senior menu available that includes one vegetable for like $6.99.


----------



## BoaterMike

New Groupon for the aforementioned Spice Market Buffet if anyone can use it.  

http://gr.pn/1npFQta

If it's convenient I would still compare to the Tix 4 Tonight offer.  

Mike


----------



## Quimby4

We enjoyed Hash House a Go Go at the Quad Casino next to Harrahs.
Must get the Chicken & Waffles.


----------



## Fern Modena

Or the B B B L &T Sandwich.  There is another Hash House in the Rio, and one out on Sahara on the Westside (the one at The M closed awhile back).

Fern



Quimby4 said:


> We enjoyed Hash House a Go Go at the Quad Casino next to Harrahs.
> Must get the Chicken & Waffles.


----------



## pammex

My friend and I shared a sandwich at Serendipity and then got sundaes, OMG so full but very good.  
Maggiano's was good with big portions.
Outback very reasonable and very good food.


----------



## Fern Modena

I've never been to Serendipity, but one of my friends goes fairly often, and she loves it. I know it is reasonably priced.

Fern


----------



## BoaterMike

We thought the Serendipity food was good, and the prices were ok.  But, it's like eating in a big ice cream parlor.  I noticed that they were doing some construction in March.  I'd be interested in seeing if they changed the decor. 

By the way, I just saw an article on eater.com about comedians Jerry Seinfeld and George Wallace dining late night at The Peppermill in an episode of _Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee_.  We've enjoyed our visits to the 'Mill, another reasonably priced spot on the strip with decent food, if you happen to be down  by Circus Circus and the Riviera. 

Mike


----------

